
Show HN: Zent – A set of high quality React components - cpylua
https://www.youzanyun.com/zanui/zent/en/guides/install
======
supernumerary
In the future front end devs will be like peripatetic workers of yore, carting
around their component libraries like a salesman's sample case.

------
intev
This looks like a rip off of antd:
[https://ant.design/docs/react/introduce](https://ant.design/docs/react/introduce)

~~~
cpylua
Antd is great, but all components in Zent are extracted from our product at
youzan.com. I'm pretty sure we developed Zent to satisfy our business needs,
but not to imitate something.

------
stemuk
I wasn't able to use any of the components on my android phone, so mobile
friendliness doesn't seem to be a priority here.

~~~
jscheel
I'm pretty sure some of them are just images

~~~
cpylua
Yeah... But I'm sure all demos in the Components section are runnable code.

------
speps
Couldn't find the size of it, anyone found it?

~~~
cpylua
Maybe you can check here:
[https://unpkg.com/zent@3.9.4/lib/](https://unpkg.com/zent@3.9.4/lib/).

The minified UMD bundle is about 598.75 kB in the current version.

------
fairyaierl
Good! These components are really suitable to develope a e-commerce project.

